# XXL



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok so I have heard alot of people talk about XXL pitbull/bully being a backyard breeder term , there is no such thing as a XXL. However bringing this up on another board when somone brought it up it caused a huge issue and some guys acted like I just took there toy car away lol. SO what is everyone individual opinion on this term and WHY? both sides of the debate are welcome I just want and explanaition as to why you feel that way, the XL breeder I had a heated debate with gave some good points and claims all XL breeders usually have XXL on there site. Does it make them a BYB? or no?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i dont think it is... i think its just a term "kennels" use to sell dogs


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmmm.I don't know because I don't know enough about it.There is only a XL class.These dogs that they claim are XXL are competing in the XL class?It's only a word.Or are they saying that their dogs are not only XL but are XXL?Why say it if there is no class and standard for it?


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I think so, most of the sites I see that term on is ghetto writing/spiked collars on the animals and thugs trying to be hard... lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

ABKC has no class for XXL. It has to be recognized by some registry to be more then just words.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes if they compete it would be in the XL class , the XL class are the tallest ones of the bunch so not sure how you can get taller then the tallest lol ,But the XXL would probably be to insinuate that there dogs are bigger then big so doesnt it sound like a sales pitch like "purple "?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

dylroche1 said:


> I think so, most of the sites I see that term on is ghetto writing/spiked collars on the animals and thugs trying to be hard... lol


LOL I love me some spikes , My dogs rock them nicely lol { just as long as they arent in the show ring , they dont belong there IMO.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

The majority of the ones who I've seen use it don't know enough about the dogs to even be breeding them.They still claim they have XXL "pit bulls".So yes I think XXL is a byb term.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> LOL I love me some spikes , My dogs rock them nicely lol { just as long as they arent in the show ring , they dont belong there IMO.


i agree, unless the show has a theme like costumes leave the goofy stuff at home and take pride in something you put a ton of effort into...the dog


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd have to say yes. If there's no class for XXL then yeh, it's a BYB term.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

BYB term, end of story. The people who got mad by you saying it, were backyard breeders.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> BYB term, end of story. The people who got mad by you saying it, were backyard breeders.


exactly!!!!


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

those XXl breeders are behind the times. ive got me some XXXXXXXL dogs i be breedin!


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Definitely a byb term. As said before most of the sites I see this on still think they have apbt's.


----------



## _Savannah_ (Jun 8, 2011)

rob32 said:


> those XXl breeders are behind the times. ive got me some XXXXXXXL dogs i be breedin!


hahahahaha that cracked me up. :rofl:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I would really like to hear both sides , I see 2 people said no I know clint explained why but would like to hear the other persons side. I find it interesting as to the different views people have on this and trying to be open minded to those who disagree and look atit from there side as well.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

anything that fall's over the XL class fall's under the Extreme class however many x's you want to add behind that class is up to you LOL Politically speaking you don't own an xxxxxl bully you own an extreme bully LOL. So yeah I would say the BYB's who are less than adequate elsewhere feel better about adding more x's in front of those l's LOL.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya see Sadie that was my answer to the individual who felt the need to argue over it , I asked for him to define the XXL to me since XL is the tallest of the classes and how can you get taller then tallest ? lol , then said if its big huge body mass wouldnt it be extreme? he came back with the reply { ill post a quick PG version LOL} that he never called the xxl a class its a style of dog and he considers anything around the 130lb mark as a XXL as its extremely big , he said most all XL breeders or breeders they work with will have XXL on there website and used this one as an example as a reputable breeder who has XXXL lol..:: ALABAMAIRONPITBULLS ::.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Tell him to go read the ABKC standards no where does it mention weight in any class. Height yes weight no. Anything that falls outside of the XL class would be extreme if he doesn't like it tell him to take it up with ABKC. If he's not breeding dog's to their standards he's just a BYB and should jump out the game now LOL. You told him right let him cry about it all he wants FACTS are FACTS lol.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> Ya see Sadie that was my answer to the individual who felt the need to argue over it , I asked for him to define the XXL to me since XL is the tallest of the classes and how can you get taller then tallest ? lol , then said if its big huge body mass wouldnt it be extreme? he came back with the reply { ill post a quick PG version LOL} that he never called the xxl a class its a style of dog and he considers anything around the 130lb mark as a XXL as its extremely big , he said most all XL breeders or breeders they work with will have XXL on there website and used this one as an example as a reputable breeder who has XXXL lol..:: ALABAMAIRONPITBULLS ::.


It's that kind of attitude that confuses people IMO. Not everyone is going to do research on the dogs they're buying and if someone tells them it's a XXL, XXXL, XXXXL whatever, they'll think the more Xs the better. Then it becomes a vicous cycle with breeders adding more Xs to sell more dogs. Nobody wins. The ABKC already has what, 4 classes? If you can't fit your dogs into one of them you're doing something wrong.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> anything that fall's over the XL class fall's under the Extreme class however many x's you want to add behind that class is up to you LOL Politically speaking you don't own an xxxxxl bully you own an extreme bully LOL. So yeah I would say the BYB's who are less than adequate elsewhere feel better about adding more x's in front of those l's LOL.


is it too late to take back my claim of breeding xxxxxxl dogs? i think i will breed teacup pit bulls.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> It's that kind of attitude that confuses people IMO. Not everyone is going to do research on the dogs they're buying and if someone tells them it's a XXL, XXXL, XXXXL whatever, they'll think the more Xs the better. Then it becomes a viscous cycle with breeders adding more Xs to sell more dogs. Nobody wins. The ABKC already has what, 4 classes? If you can't fit your dogs into one of them you're doing something wrong.


:goodpost: Excellent post!I think you need to go talk on the forum she's talking about.Although I know what forum it is and you'll walk out of there shaking your head wondering how any of them made it this far in life.lmao


----------



## CiaAshley (Apr 11, 2011)

Well I think it is a yes and no. If you are marketing your dogs as XXL and trying to turn a profit on the term, then yes, it is definitely a BYB term, since there is no class or standard for it. 

But then if your were to call up a breeder and they were just using the term loosely as a description, then it may not be one. But then one could also argue that anyone who would use the term at all shoulder be labeled a BYB that doesn't know they are doing.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> ... i think its just a term "kennels" use to sell dogs


Which is exactly why its a BYB term....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OldFortKennels said:


> Which is exactly why its a BYB term....


THANK YOU, ANDY!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> It's that kind of attitude that confuses people IMO. Not everyone is going to do research on the dogs they're buying and if someone tells them it's a XXL, XXXL, XXXXL whatever, they'll think the more Xs the better. Then it becomes a viscous cycle with breeders adding more Xs to sell more dogs. Nobody wins. The ABKC already has what, 4 classes? *If you can't fit your dogs into one of them you're doing something wrong.*


5 classes and excellent post!


----------

